# La compilation du noyau

## kema

Bonjour à tous 

  j'aimerais savoir combien de temps dure la compilation du noyau car le mien est en cours depuis hier . merci d'avance

----------

## barul

Sur mon laptop, avec un Pentium Dual Core T4500, la compil de mon noyau dure ~12m. (Avec make -j3)

Sur mon desktop, avec un AMD Phenom II X6 1055T, la compil dure ~1m15. (Avec make -j7)

----------

## kema

ofait je veux l'installer en virtuel sur VMware mais j'ai suivis toute les etapes et arriver a la compilation je vois rien ça aujourd'hui 3 jours je sais pas ce qui ce passe mais le curseur clignote toujours.

----------

## Oupsman

Peux-tu :

- mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forum ?

- nous donner les étapes que tu as suivi pour compiler ton noyau ?

Merci !

----------

## Axilatis

5 minutes chrono, avec un i7 950 et make -j9

----------

